# Can I still use my Sony SAT-HD300?



## kenchen (Aug 11, 2009)

I just got the standard DirecTV H21 receiver installed but I'd still rather use the Sony SAT-HD300. Can I still use it? I heard DirecTV has gone completely to MPEG-4 and the HD300 can only do MPEG-2. By the way, I did try using the HD300 (without the card) just to see if it can see my dish but auto detect said "no satellite found". 

Is it still possible to get the HD300 to work?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

No you won't be able to use the SAT-HD300 because it can't see the HD sats and its not MPEG4 capable.


kenchen said:


> I just got the standard DirecTV H21 receiver installed but I'd still rather use the Sony SAT-HD300. Can I still use it? I heard DirecTV has gone completely to MPEG-4 and the HD300 can only do MPEG-2. By the way, I did try using the HD300 (without the card) just to see if it can see my dish but auto detect said "no satellite found".
> 
> Is it still possible to get the HD300 to work?
> 
> ...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The HD300 is now effectively an SD-only receiver, but it can still be used for SD.


----------



## kenchen (Aug 11, 2009)

How do I get it to see the SD signal? So far I can't get it to see any signals from DirecTV. I can still pickup OTA channels though.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

You should set it up for single LNB first and see if you have signal from 101.


----------



## kenchen (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, I get signal from 101. I get 100% from transponder 1 but that's all. The other 31 get 0%.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

kenchen said:


> I just got the standard DirecTV H21 receiver installed but I'd still rather use the Sony SAT-HD300. Can I still use it? I heard DirecTV has gone completely to MPEG-4 and the HD300 can only do MPEG-2. By the way, *I did try using the HD300 (without the card)* just to see if it can see my dish but auto detect said "no satellite found".
> 
> Is it still possible to get the HD300 to work?
> 
> ...


The access card has to be in it to be able to receive channel 201, which is the last time I checked the only channel you can receive without an activated receiver. How long has it been out of service? If more than a few years it may need a new access card as well. Probably not worth it since it can't really get any HD channels from the Sats anymore.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

Question, what dish do you have? If it's the SWM dish it won't see the SATs. I'm using legacy receivers with my 5 LNB dish and switch, but it has to be connected to the correct output on some switches.


----------

